# Clownfish + Damsel = Disaster?



## Seabiscuit (Mar 3, 2008)

I have a new 20 gallon aquarium with the following parameters:

0.05 ammonia, 0 or smt. very litte nitrite 1.023 SG, 76 F, with a pH of 8.1. 

I've had this aquarium for about 2 weeks now and all I have is a blue devil damsel and 2 pieces of medium sized live rock (6" across). I also have 2 very large ($22 a piece at the local marine decor store) coral skeletons in the tank that are slowly turning into live rock as well. Basically the lower mid-section of the tank is semi-crowded with live rock, the middle section is invaded by the tip of the dead coral skeleton and the top is barron.

I have a coral sand substrate and a marineland HOT Magma canister filter setup to polish the water.

What I want to do is add a clownfish to my setup. Will the clownfish and damsel get along (as in ignore each other) ?


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

I'd advise ditching the damsel. Damsels are aggressive and in a 20g, your options are rather limited.


----------



## Seabiscuit (Mar 3, 2008)

Thanks. I don't think I can ditch the damsel since damsels are my favorite fish. Are there any options avaliable? 20 gallons for one fish seems rather weird in some regards.


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

Seabiscuit said:


> Thanks. I don't think I can ditch the damsel since damsels are my favorite fish. Are there any options avaliable? 20 gallons for one fish seems rather weird in some regards.


The problem is damsels tend to cover even the whole area of that tank that size. I don't think I'd risk a new fish to constant harassment. It must always be noted that any new fish will be considered as intruders so they will be constantly harassed to death if you are not careful. Why not just replace that fish with green chromis?


----------



## Seabiscuit (Mar 3, 2008)

Well, I feel sorry if I take the fish from what appears to be extreme happiness back to the LFS for use in cycling. I won't add any more fish. I'll research on mushroom corals and might add a few months from now.

Thanks.


----------



## rennaux (Dec 9, 2007)

I personally had a yellow-tail damsel kill a percula clown I caught him by sticking my net in the water for a while till he got used to it and then I fed the damsel when he came up to the surface I was quick enough to net him, they are fast fish. Anyways I really liked the yellow-tail, but a 5 dollar fish isnt going to kill any 30-50 dollar fish in my tank ever again.


----------

